# Steelhead in the Cuyohoga



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll be spending a few days in Cleveland while my dad has an opperation at the clinic and was thinking about passing time by fishing the Hoga for steelies.
Any advice? I've never fished for steelies before and am unfamiliar with Cleveland and the Hoga.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

The Cuyahoga gets some, but those who fish it keep pretty quiet about where to fish there. I think that most fishing takes place pretty far upstream from the lake, such as the metroparks off of Grant Ave/Harvard Ave area and further south (upstream). The Rocky is only ten minutes or so further as you're driving from the Clinic, so that would be a good option too, and you may get more tips on where to park, general areas to try, etc... I think there is more good river access there too. Good luck and I hope that your dad is ok.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

If your gonna fish the hoga, your best bet would be anywhere from the rt 82 and riverview rd dam, up to the lake. But if the rocky is only short distance from where you will be, you will probably have better luck there depending on river conditions of course. Rocky is stocked, Cuyahoga isnt, but that doesnt mean that they arent in there. Ive seen a few already this year. I would get some known holes on the rocky and go there unless you feel like walking the cuy all day long trying to guess where the fish are holding. Half of fishing is putting yourself where the fish are.


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

I would give the rocky a shot first. Alot more area to fish with people around.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll have to look more into the Rocky. So as far as baits and tackle goes, I'm mostly a walleye/bass fisherman so I mostly have crankbaits,jigs,spoons and the usual. I havent met a fish yet who didnt find a husky jerk or an x rap appatising so is it the same game with steelies?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

sticky at the top of the page will answer all your questions! good luck when you do go, and hope everything works out with your father.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for the good wishes and advice. I'll post up later and let everyone know how I do.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Your jigs and spoons are a good bet. Add some maggots to your jigs.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I second the comments from Brodg. When you see them rollin' on the surface try the X-rap 08s and Rattlin' Rapalas 04 too. I have had very good results with these. One thing you might consider is that when you run a crank or spoon, you might up your leader size to 8 Lb and make sure your knot is snug. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

other places to try would be wildwood st pk . euclid creek runs thru it. and the E 72nd st power plant on lake erie would also be very close by.


----------



## rockymountainoyster (Nov 27, 2010)

I've seen steelhead taken near that Rt 82 bridge, and I've seen them jumping the little falls there.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

For everyone who fishes or is thinking about fishing the Hoga, PLEASE be careful wading. It is a big, fast and deep river with a lot of big gnarly snags throughout it. Your first fall could be your last, so respect this river.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I looked at airel view maps of both Euclid creek and Rocky, From the way things are looking I'll be spending quite a bit of time up there so I'll probably end up fishing both throughout the week. So how far inland will these fish be?


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

google rocky rive fishing report, it has a map you can print out and can keep in your backpack. I laminated mine, always looking at it.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> For everyone who fishes or is thinking about fishing the Hoga, PLEASE be careful wading. It is a big, fast and deep river with a lot of big gnarly snags throughout it. Your first fall could be your last, so respect this river.


Very true. Having fished this river for 30 years it changes big time. With a lot of silt filling in, being swept out of holes it's real easy to go over your head. Also watch for unstable sand bars and loose rebar..etc. very tricky indeed.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> For everyone who fishes or is thinking about fishing the Hoga, PLEASE be careful wading. It is a big, fast and deep river with a lot of big gnarly snags throughout it. Your first fall could be your last, so respect this river.


agree with 100%, of all the rivers i fish the hoga is the most treacherous, not really a place for noobs


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

thats funny, im bored as hell to wishing i could fish tomorrow, i get a day off of class . . . . . and the rivers are pewpy, thats being frustrated


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

crg said:


> thats funny, im bored as hell to wishing i could fish tomorrow, i get a day off of class . . . . . and the rivers are pewpy, thats being frustrated


how much more is pewpy compared to poopy?


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

steelheader007 said:


> how much more is pewpy compared to poopy?


with all the cso connected to the various rivers esp the hoga, right now they are pewpy


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

steelheader007 said:


> how much more is pewpy compared to poopy?


in reagards to the hoga, better luck catching a turd or a tampon than a trout right now


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

crg said:


> with all the cso connected to the various rivers esp the hoga, right now they are pewpy


..lol.. just because they are having a high water moment does not mean the effluent is at an all time high! I'm sure the lil Hoga is running black!..lol.. Now thats a turd for sho! I work in industrial waste water (trying to make it sound glamorous) "and man o man"!


----------

